

Acer reveals Iconia dual-screen laptop/tablet - halo
http://www.engadget.com/2010/11/23/acer-rivals-libretto-w105-with-iconia-dual-screen-laptop-table/

======
drKarl
I wonder how long does the battery last with two 14" screens...

